# K1 with Powerhead aeration



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello...

After a few fails with my sump filter (were not able to keep the Nitrites down) i redesigned AGAIN and have now a Kitchen sponge trickle filter AND a K1 moving bed filter, driven by a power head that moves and aerates the Bed...
But...i can't find a way to calculate the amount of K1 that i would need...
Right now i have a gallon of that stuff tumbling around in a third of my 45 gallon tank...and waiting for cycling that in...
One third is still empty and could be taken over by some other filter idea...open for everything....
Last third is pump/heat area...smile....
Trickle filter sits above K1...not touching each other

Is there a calculation out there or does anyone have any rule of thumb values?!

Thx in advance


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A rule of thumb I have not. But if that is throttled water flow, the filter must be cleaned. He clogged.
I had the florida with my blue crabs. P.alleni.
2 times in the week I had to clean the filter. It has always paid off.
Now I only fish. Since I need to make it only every 14 days.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Was? Kannst du das nochmal in unserer Sprache schreiben?!
Bin original aus Braunschweig Bei Hannover, bevor ich ausgewandert bin...


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kein Problem. Wenn es niemanden stört.
Ich habe es so verstanden, daß eine Zuordnung der Filtergröße zur Beckengröße gefragt wird.
Eine solche Faustregel kenne ich nicht. Es hängt noch davon ab, wie das Becken belastet ist.
Da beobachte ich den Wasserdurchfluß durch den Filter. Wenn eine Drosselung auftritt, ist er verschmutzt und muß gereinigt werden. Oder er ist zu klein
Bei den Blauen Florida Krebsen mußte ich das 2 mal in der Woche machen. Die zerfasern Pflanzen, Gemüse und Kienholz. Diese Partikel verstopfen sehr schnell den Filter.
Jetzt ist das Becken weniger belastet. Nur Fische. Da bleibt der Filter 14 Tage sauber.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am polite and always answer. But it was probably hidden (because of the language). You can give me Your email address.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello...
Saw your answer...
K1 normally does not clog...that's the whole trick with it...i am just not sure how much in need to have a plus in nitrite conversion with my fish...
I have something like that set up...[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIuLFavc1VI[/ame]
Just driven by Powerhead as movement and aeration...and only a gallon of media in it...
So i am not sure how much K1 i need to get my fish happy...
Here a picture of my Filter setup itself:


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've studied with this method. Had not seen it yet.
Since a ratio of 1 liter of flakes to 6 liters of water was.
But the flow should be slow. The bacteria need time. It must be optimized.
It is used in the production of edible fish. One can occupy dense with fish.
The filter removes nitrate and phosphate. Multiple stronger than static filter.


----------

